# 6 Mẹo Trang Trí Cho Một Không Gian Nhỏ



## thuthuytatana (17/4/19)

Các không gian nhỏ thường bị đánh giá thấp. Nhưng có rất nhiều những điều đặc biệt trong một ngôi nhà nhỏ nếu bạn biết cách bố trí và sử dụng nội thất phòng ngủ hợp lý.

Những không gian nhỏ cũng có thể trở nên tuyệt đẹp, hãy cùng xem qua 6 Mẹo Trang Trí Cho Một Không Gian Nhỏ mà Tatana.vn gợi ý cho ngôi nhà nhỏ, biết đâu bạn có thể áp dụng chúng cho ngôi nhà của mình!

Trang trí khu vực bị giới hạn về không gian sẽ cho phép bạn tập trung vào chức năng của khu vực đó. Bạn buộc phải nghĩ về tính thực tế của không gian và chỉ trang trí nó với những thứ mà bạn thực sự yêu thích. Ý nghĩ có thể nhét vừa các đồ trang trí của bạn vào một căn phòng nhỏ có thể bị đe dọa, nhưng không hẳn là như thế. Nếu bạn bị ép trong một không gian điều đó không có nghĩa là ngôi nhà của bạn không thể trở nên độc đáo và tuyệt vời được. Chỉ với một vài tips hữu ích, không gian nhỏ của bạn đã có thể trở nên rất đẹp, với nhiều chức năng và không kém phần thoải mái.

William Morris nói rằng “Chẳng có gì trong ngôi nhà của bạn mà bạn không biết cách biến nó trở nên hữu ích cả, hoặc hãy tin tưởng rằng nó sẽ trở nên đẹp.”

*1. Sử dụng màu sắc và sự cân bằng:*
Hãy bắt đầu bằng việc phá vỡ một số giai thoại. Sống trong một không gian nhỏ không có nghĩa là bạn phải tránh sử dụng các màu sơn tươi sáng, hoặc bạn không thể làm nổi bật những căn phòng của bạn với phông nền đậm. Đó là tất cả những gì về việc sáng tạo sự cân bằng. Hãy phết màu sắc tươi sáng yêu thích của bạn lên tường và tạo sự cân bằng bằng cách thêm một vài màu sắc đơn giản. Hãy thử ném vào đó một vài khung ảnh kiểu dáng đẹp, hoặc đồ nội thất phòng ngủ trung tính để tạo sự cân bằng.






_Không nhất thiết phải dùng màu sơn sáng cho các không gian nhỏ, bạn có thể dùng màu sơn mình yêu thích và dùng những vật dụng nội thất màu khác để tạo sự cân bằng._​*2. Ánh sáng:*
Ánh sáng là một phần thiết yếu của bất kỳ không gian sống nào, việc có ánh sáng tốt còn trở nên quan trọng hơn khi bạn sống trong một không gian nhỏ. Hãy đảm bảo rằng khu vực nhỏ của bạn được thắp sáng, điều này sẽ giúp cho nhà bạn thoáng và có sức sống hơn. Ánh sáng tự nhiên là điều lý tưởng nhất, nhưng không phải lúc nào cũng có sẵn. Vậy thì hãy thử thêm ánh sáng ở trên đầu hay một cặp đèn bàn hoặc đèn trần xem sao, chắc hẳn sẽ rất tuyệt.






_Ánh sáng tự nhiên vừa giúp bạn thoải mái vừa tiết kiệm chi phí năng lượng điện tiêu thụ._​
*3. Gương:*
Những chiếc gương là một trong những cách tốt nhất giúp tạo cảm giác căn phòng của bạn trở nên rộng và thoáng hơn. Thêm một tấm gương lớn hoặc gương trần cho phòng khách hoặc phòng ngủ của bạn sẽ tạo ảo giác rằng không gian lớn hơn so với không gian thực.






_Một tấm gương trang trí ốp tường sẽ giúp tạo cảm giác không gian rộng và thoải mái hơn_​*4. Điểm nhấn:*
Một điểm nhấn trong một không gian sống nhỏ giúp cho căn phòng có sự kết nối với nhau hơn. Khi có quá nhiều đặc tính trong một căn phòng và không có điểm nhấn nào có thể tạo một cảm giác không gian lộn xộn và vô tổ chức. Cố gắng thêm một bức tường hoặc treo một tác phẩm nghệ thuật lớn. Điều này sẽ hướng mắt bạn đến khu vực điểm nhấn mong muốn và ít gây chú ý đến việc bạn đang ở trong một không gian nhỏ.






_Trang trí tại một điểm sẽ hướng mắt bạn đến khu vực điểm nhấn mong muốn và ít gây chú ý đến việc bạn đang ở trong một không gian nhỏ._​
*5. Tận dụng tường:*
Có thể không gian nhỏ của bạn sẽ bị thiếu chỗ để đồ, nhưng vẫn còn rất nhiều không gian và chiều cao tường mà bạn có thể tận dụng. Giải quyết các vấn đề cất giữ đồ đạc có thể là một trong những điều khó khăn nhất khi sống trong một không gian nhỏ. Rất nhiều trong số những vấn đề này có thể được giải quyết bằng phần không gian có sẵn trên tường nhà bạn. Hãy thử sử dụng những chiếc giá sách, những chiếc móc treo đa dạng để treo những đồ vật như xe đạp, nồi, chảo vv.

*6. Sử dụng những đồ nội thất phòng ngủ hay vật dụng đa năng:*
Cuối cùng, đừng e ngại việc phá quy tắc khi chọn đồ dùng cho một không gian nhỏ. Thực tế, đó là một trong những cách tốt nhất để bảo rằng đảm sẽ tạo được một không gian tuyệt đẹp phù hợp với phong cách sống của bạn. Suy nghĩ về việc các đồ đạc trong nhà của bạn có chức năng như thế nào và sự phối hợp giữa chúng ra sao luôn là điều quan trọng trong việc quản lý đồ đạc cho căn nhà của bạn.

Có một phòng khách có lẽ không phải là một sự lựa chọn cho những người muốn có điểm nhấn trong không gian vì vậy tại sao không thay bằng việc thử tìm một chiếc ghế đi văng kích thước lớn hay một chiếc nệm phong cách. Trong phòng ăn, thay vì một chiếc bàn lớn, tại sao chúng ta không thử sắp đặt giống như một quầy bar nhỏ? Bằng cách làm này, bạn vừa tiết kiệm được không gian, vừa có thể sử dụng được cho nhiều mục đích khác nhau.

TATANA​


----------

